# I did it :(



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Weeeeeeelllll, Lisa, you are now officially the new foster mother of two Am. Bully babies... :clap::clap::clap:who'dve thunk it right?!?!!? Performance Kennels going soft??? GASP! lol Just kidding about the soft stuff! PM me for more info, but you'll have the little beasts Monday night.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

lol that's cool


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Who are you shipping them with?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Continental... well if you ask continental, she's getting great dane pups


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

that's smart.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I hope they don't even look at them because they are definitely NOT danes... they don't have the legs!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I want pupssss!!! Lol. But what a great place for them to be going!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

haha you don't want these heathens! Hopefully she can kick their @$$e$ into shape!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> haha you don't want these heathens! Hopefully she can kick their @$$e$ into shape!


are they indigos babys? im sorry, im so outta the loop, ive been gone for a few weeks. lol.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

yeah, they're indis babies


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

awh. theyre that old now? danggg...it seems like just yesterday your sister was telling us Indi was in labor!!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

They're going to doggy boot camp, right? LOL


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

smokey_joe said:


> They're going to doggy boot camp, right? LOL


yep they sure are.



mygirlmaile said:


> awh. theyre that old now? danggg...it seems like just yesterday your sister was telling us Indi was in labor!!


I know! I'm sending them sooner than we had originally planned... when she suggested to bump up the time frame I was working with my heart dropped into my lap LMAO. I got pretty bummed and started boo hooing to Doug that they've literally NEVER spent a night away from this place..or slept in a place other than my bedroom!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I know! I'm sending them sooner than we had originally planned... when she suggested to bump up the time frame I was working with my heart dropped into my lap LMAO. I got pretty bummed and started boo hooing to Doug that they've literally NEVER spent a night away from this place..or slept in a place other than my bedroom!


Awh! Im totally like that with my dogs though. I cry when I have to take them to my Grandmas for her to watch when I go out of town (just the Chihuahuas, the Bully stays with my parents or boyfriend). Its so hard!! Theyre like my kids (Im kid-less, dogs are easier to train IMO. ). At least you know the pups are going somewhere where they will be taken great care of and learn tons. I wanna send my dogs to Lisa! LMFAO. Jk. But no really.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

mygirlmaile said:


> Im kid-less, dogs are easier to train IMO.


exaaactly! me too!


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

They'll be in good hands.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh for the record books for performance! Man Piggy would be the cutest Dane EVER! Performance is responsible for taking lots of pics right???? Can't let our pics needs go unsatisfied!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

o0o0o0o0o00o00o0o0o0o0o0o lisa must show us tons of pictures!!!!!!!

i'm excited for you!! whoo hoo!! how long will they be gone? i would be broken hearted and cry my eyes out....

while on vacation a couple weeks ago i moaned allll day long about missing my babies. i made my boss who was watching them send me pictures.... i'm a lil pathetic


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

they'll be gone for a month. She says she'll send video... I'll try not to be too much of a pain in the rear and ask her for still shots.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I'll try not to be too much of a pain in the rear and ask her for still shots.


Don't worry we all have no problem with being pain in the rears! Well bug her every day After about 400 member PM's shes bound to get us pics hehehehe:woof:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Don't worry I will post video and pictures of the first Bullies to grace my program! I am excited and I think if Pig is as cute as she is in pictures I might try to steal her! lol
Shana Pm me the details or email them to me. I teach Puppy class on Monday night but Leonard and my assistant can teach my class if I have to pick them up. Perfect timing! typhoon goes to her new home this Saturday and I can put the puppies in her dog run during the day. Riot, Pig, and Cree Cree are the same age so I hope they get along they can play when they are not working.

Shana you have seen my kennel set up right? I am going to put them out with my dogs in the back and away from clients dogs if I have boarders. My dogs are better behaved in the dog runs 

I am soooo excited!!! It has been 1 year since I had puppies their age come to boot camp. I love this age!!! Last time I got three puppies from the same litter for training then they went to their new owners in different parts of the us. Sometimes I get adults but I like to get them young!!

They are in good hands here with us  :woof:


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Awh! Im totally like that with my dogs though. I cry when I have to take them to my Grandmas for her to watch when I go out of town (just the Chihuahuas, the Bully stays with my parents or boyfriend). Its so hard!! Theyre like my kids (Im kid-less, dogs are easier to train IMO. ). At least you know the pups are going somewhere where they will be taken great care of and learn tons. I wanna send my dogs to Lisa! LMFAO. Jk. But no really.


At least you don't have to take the kids out in the :rain: and :snow:. LOL I will say though dogs tend to learn how to walk a heck of a lot faster then kids LOL. My 1 year old just learned to walk with out using someones hands. So proud. 

I am glad you found a way to ship them. I hope they come back from doggy boot camp, bigger and better than when they left.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Did those little Danes make it safe and sound???


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

I wonder what Lisa could do with my spoiled 6 year old? :rofl:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> I wonder what Lisa could do with my spoiled 6 year old? :rofl:


If you are talking about a 6 year old kid, Put them to work on my farm! If you are talking about a dog, use them as a door stop. LOL


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> If you are talking about a 6 year old kid, Put them to work on my farm! If you are talking about a dog, use them as a door stop. LOL


No I am talking about my dog Tasha. The only kid I have has been through the best obedience school in the country....The United States Marine Corps. :rofl:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> The only kid I have has been through the best obedience school in the country....The United States Marine Corps. :ROFL:


That is the truth!!! I wish more kids had to go to "obedience school" lol


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> That is the truth!!! I wish more kids had to go to "obedience school" lol


Are you a mom? You wouldn't want to hear some of the things they do to your son there. 

OK, enough of the off-topic stuff. Back to our regular programming.:rofl:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

no not yet but my most of my family is military. The men in our family are better men because of what they did in the military. Geez, get a few beers in my husband and he tells me more than I want to know about what he did to his men in the field. Plus he is Airborne, I love the pushing of the green beans out of the plane for the first time..... good stories! ok your right back OT


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

american_pit13 said:


> Did those little Danes make it safe and sound???


She'll be getting them Monday night


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> She'll be getting them Monday night


Oh I thought they where one daying it. Didn't know it was that long of a trip.

Hmmm or have they not been sent yet lmao... I am so easily confused.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

hahaha they haven't been sent yet. I called and reserved their place in the cargo. I have to go get health certs tomorrow. then love'em and hug'em and kiss'em before they go!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> hahaha they haven't been sent yet. I called and reserved their place in the cargo. I have to go get health certs tomorrow. then love'em and hug'em and kiss'em before they go!


Ahh alright! I am all clear on whats going on now lmao. :hammer: Gotta have patience with me lol.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

They're on their way...........


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Awww... 

Have a safe trip little babies.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Awh! Prayers to the Pig and Cree Cree! Safe trip lovies!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

ohhh man, I choked up. They new something was up as soon as we pulled into the parking space. We walked away from them on the scale and they went all mushy on me and yiped and cried when we walked away.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Oooppps...

I just noticed that the "on their way" post was posted at 9pm not am ...LMAO


What time should they be there?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

they'll be there in a couple of hours.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> ohhh man, I choked up. They new something was up as soon as we pulled into the parking space. We walked away from them on the scale and they went all mushy on me and yiped and cried when we walked away.


Oh good Lord. Youre strong girl! And doing a great thing for those pups...BUT I dont know if Id be able to do it. Those yips kill me. Weve been working on getting Maile to sleep on her own bed as opposed to our bed...and shell just give us this look like..."but, but...I love you! please love me"...and then I give in. So POWER TO YOU GIRL!!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

oh my gosh
thats so sad :'( i would bawl...

youre strong! just get lots of vids and pics ... tomorrow.
hahaaha.
i'm sure they will be JUST fine...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'll keep ya'll posted for when she picks them up. She's gonna give me a jingle.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh safe trip babies!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

they will be here in less than 2 hours I will call when they get here.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I hope they aren't too frazzled from the trip. I forgot the benadryl....


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Now if they get there and Lisa says piggy didn't arrive You know she made off with that little bully lmao.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

good idea! 
45 more min before I go get them


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

LMFAO, I'm broke now, but biotch I gotcho address for when i save back up!!! I can sniff out my Pig 6 ft under!

She's got that pig stank lmao


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

LMFAO!! that's gangsta! 


Lets pray they did not pee or poop in the crates.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh lets pray they did! You needs some fun in your day hehehehe


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> Oh lets pray they did! You needs some fun in your day hehehehe


HAHAHAHA

I can just see Lisa with her head in her hand....LMAO


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

You shipped them from where and where did you ship them to? o_o


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I believe they were going from FL to NM....I think...LMAO


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

yeah from jax, Fl to Alb., NM. LMAO I won't guarantee anything, but they're normally pretty good!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Is Pig the one in your avatar?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

yep, that's her


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

pup-date: They made it.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Was there poop????


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Was there poop????


If so did anyone get pics of said poo lmao!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Or is Lisa now wearing said poop?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Pig is adorable. Do you call her Ms. Piggy? lol

I don't need pics of poo, I just cleaned some up. UGGHHH (Not sweet sweet Helena's.. little evil Onyx poo"


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lol no poop or pee... she said they were happy someone knew their name!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

hahaha awww!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Or is Lisa now wearing said poop?


LMAO, you poo crazy girl! no poop in the crates but Cree Cree did pee in the back porch.


----------

